# Why Generations should be split by Graduating Class NOT Year



## BlueLeaves95

And for Generation Z:



mqg96 said:


> Now for the Generation Z stereotypes. Born in 2005, well this person is a 2010's kid.
> 
> Well I was born in the same year the Summer Olympics occurred in Atlanta, GA in 1996, and since that's near my home town, I have pictures of me as a baby with my cousins, parents, aunts & uncles at many of the Olympic events. If that counts lol.


Haha well I’m not from the South and I was just 1 and a half or so when that event happened so I have no memory whatsoever of it tbh. I guess it does count a bit haha even if you can’t really remember at least you were there lol. 




mqg96 said:


> Apple revealed the iPhone when you were 2 years old, well Google was launched when I was 2 years old
> 
> Belong to a Generation born with complete technology, would any of you say being born in the mid 90's is being born into complete technology, due to the internet BOOM being big at the time, thanks to Internet Explorer and Windows 95?


Hmm I’d say while there is a similarity it’s not quite the same for us mid ‘90s, not compared to a core Z person born as late as ’05. I mean yeah the boom may have started in our childhood but it still wasn’t anywhere near the way it is now, we do still vaguely remember when things were different, ie even when I was in middle school I still knew a few people who didn’t have a computer or internet at home, we remember a time before digital downloads of music and streaming movies became so common, when everyone still actually bought their CDs, VHS/DVDs etc…we do remember a time before social media and slooow internet and basic cellphones and where it wasn’t a given that everyone would even have those things…




mqg96 said:


> "We have PC's, smart phones, gaming devices, tablets, MP3 players, and the internet" That's true, however, I'd say what ever age you were when these came out is a huge factor. There were video games around before internet explorer was released, does that count?
> "We naturally multi-task" "We text, read, watch, and walk at the same time, a skill that stuns the adults."
> Oh hell no! Now I'm being honest folks this doesn't apply to me at all, I was hardly ever a really good multi-task person growing up.


Yeah…lol multitasking is overrated anyway, there are studies saying basically you lose a lot of concentration and it’s better to focus on one thing at a time, that way you’re more likely to do a better job of it. 

And that sentence about texting, reading and watching stuff on their phones while walking is kind of ridiculous, can’t see how that’s a “skill” in any way, more likely to be dangerous really if you’re distracted in traffic etc…


mqg96 said:


> Everybody from all generations can express their feelings, thoughts, and spread them through the world.
> "In our lifetime, we will never send a single letter by mail."
> I'm laughing hard at this one right now, what a big ass lie. Now yes e-mailing has become more of the standard now, but I was thought about hand written letters back in elementary school and how to indent them probably and use the right terms when speaking to business folks. .


Agreed, of course. 
Haha yeah the mail thing is kind of stupid and cliché. Yeah we were also taught those basic things about letter writing back in primary school. And actually I still send postcards to friends living further away sometimes when I can, for special occasions at least if I can’t see them around in person and they do the same for me. I think it’s actually a nice appreciation these days to send someone a message that way, more meaningful and it shows you actually care…



mqg96 said:


> A lot of folks all ages spend a lot of time on social media nowadays, it depends on their job or how they manage their time wisely. Now back in the 90's to early/mid 2000's, I don't think people spent time on social media as much as they do today.
> Terrible social skills? Well that depends on the particular person IMO. I understand how a lot of technology has changed the way people interact in society and we must learn how to control it in the right way and not the wrong way. Honestly if you're going into a business one day or have to lead a job, then you'll have to take Public Speaking class in college to overcome that fear, which I'm doing right now.


Yeah the social media thing at this point I suppose applies to so many people of all ages probably the majority of Gen Y even the older Gen Y people, and even up to some of the Gen X and younger Baby Boomers really. I agree that’s a definite difference that we as mid ‘90s babies can see whereas this kid can’t… 

Yeah I also agree it’s important to use it positively to network and connect to people and exchange ideas about topics of interest etc…rather than mindlessly to base your self esteem on likes and be “on” all the time…I guess in that regard that negative aspect would probably unfortunately apply more to younger teens/preteens of Gen Z these days though, as they are really the ones who have never known anything else… 



mqg96 said:


> All these other stereotypes I'm seeing throughout this video that makes me scratch my head as well, just keep watching and you'll see.
> Living with your parents until you're 45? I know people who commute in college and live with their parents a couple more years to save lots of money and have more manageable college classes, but living with parents that long. I've never heard of this.
> I will meet my future wife on a dating website with plastic surgery and makeup...... ok this is going too far & crazy here.


Well I think those particular extreme stereotypes probably have something to do with the place where the kid is growing up as well, in particular, I think it said he’s from Singapore or South Korea? As far as I’ve heard those are extremely competitive societies, and the property and living costs in cities there are really really high (also I’ve heard dating sites and plastic surgery have become really big there). So I guess it makes more sense in that context, that he is growing up in such a hyper competitive environment… it’s still veeery stereotypical and cliché though…



mqg96 said:


> Anyways, what do y'all think? Honestly, there's absolutely no way I can be pure Y, to me it looks like the core Y members were all born throughout the 80's. Just saying. Heck even some Y stereotypes some early 90's babies may not apply to. Also I feel like there are some pop cultural shows or movies that are missing that could be in the Y section too, but you know Z is going to forget about it. Since it's more of a Y/Z cusp thing. As for Generation Z, again, I can't apply to everything either. It's strange between stuck in that weird position.


Ok overall, looking past the obvious stereotypes and clichés…taking everything into account it kind of reinforced my opinion personally that mid 90’s born people are still more Y…personally yeah while I couldn’t relate as much to some of the earlier Y things I still related to a looot… whereas there were things on the core Z side I really couldn’t relate to much at all. 

I agree we really are on the cusp…


----------



## Wtpmjgda

it definitely based on year. Not graduation year.
The term 'Generation Z' more fits to 2000s babies. Especially those who born after 2002. It is impossible them to remember a world before web v2, smartphones, fb, HD games, etc. For a 1994 born people like me can remember a lot of years before these things get in to mainstream. So i feel im a core gen y. Also gen Y should really start from mid 80s and ends in 2000/02. 77-84 born people belongs to a micro generation between X and Y.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Wtpmjgda said:


> it definitely based on year. Not graduation year.
> The term 'Generation Z' more fits to 2000s babies. Especially those who born after 2002. It is impossible them to remember a world before web v2, smartphones, fb, HD games, etc. For a 1994 born people like me can remember a lot of years before these things get in to mainstream. So i feel im a core gen y. Also gen Y should really start from mid 80s and ends in 2000/02. 77-84 born people belongs to a micro generation between X and Y.


Interesting opinions, while I do agree with some of your points however I have to disagree with a lot of others...

*I disagree with mid '90s born people like you and me still being core Gen Y tbh*, to me imo that would be people born around 1985-1990 or so (like my older cousins), who still remember a time before widespread Computer/Internet/Cellphone use at least for most of their childhoods, and who were old enough when 9/11 happened to realize the full impact of it at the time. 

*I agree with you though in that we are still* *late Y* however, at least I identify as such for a number of main reasons as; I do remember 9/11 being in first grade at the time, I remember the late ‘90s some of ’98 and quite clearly ’99 and from then on. Furthermore, my childhood pics with my first camera are all Polaroids I had to get developed, I didn’t get a cellphone and barely used the internet until middle school, I remember (and actually in some ways kind of miss) a time with Web 1.0 and slow dialup PCs when people still bought CDs and VHS/DVDs instead of streaming/digitally downloading, When each website took 5 min to load, there was only AIM and MSN no smartphones, no Youtube or FB and no other social media equivalent to how it is today. When kids still played outside and people would be friendlier in public instead of glued to their phones…That was my childhood. However, by 2007/2008 when my teenage years began everything changed to more or less how it is now…

I do agree with you as said that while we are not the core of it that we are still the last of Y, ie that Gen Y should be moved back to include more of the mid '90s born graduating classes (personally I think all of my graduating class of 2013 (including the early '95 people like myself) should be included, and also the two classes after that, 95/96 (class of 2014), and 96/97 (class of 2015). Some major reason being all the people in those classes would have been in pre-K-12 education when 9/11 happened, so at least have some memory of it (and likely at least vague memories of a time before it as well). 

The rest of the very last of the ‘90s born graduating classes however (ie, 97/98, 98/99, and 99/00), while they may not be core Gen Z yet, however they are also not really Gen Y anymore imo, because they wouldn’t even have been in pre-K in 2001 and so extremely unlikely to remember 9/11 or before it at all. They would also most likely only vaguely if at all remember Web 1.0. 

*I do also agree on your view about Gen Z best fitting to '00s babies they are the true core of that generation*, definitely, from personal experience looking after kids that age they are for sure belong to a different generation. Basically I also agree with you it’s mainly for the reasons you mentioned, *they don’t remember an earlier world without media and technology being in the form it is in today. *

*Interesting view on the "micro generation" thing...I mean I have to agree they are on the brink btw X/Y...(and I'd say there is an equivalent group of '93-'97 cups Y/Z people like us).* *However*, that's not how it works, *imo generations can't be split into such a small number of years...*I think it’s better imo to call those transitional people ie late 70s/early 80s born people or mid-late 90’s born people being on the “cusp” or “brink” btw generations, however they are still not their own separate generation though…

*However I still think my point about the graduating classes thing makes more sense than just by year.* I definitely disagree about the classification of this forum well firstly the years they defined it by and then splitting 76/77 and 94/95, *I see that you disagree about the years included in the definitions as well. However even if they were changed that wouldn’t change the basic classes division problem that imo is there as well*, it would just be moved to a different year then eg 1998/2000/2002 or whenever it is moved to instead…I know at first sight it may seem like year is better but *really when you consider the factors of people growing up together within a grade, then graduating class imo is actually the more logical way to divide it up…*


----------



## Amelia

I agree wholeheartedly. Some people split the generation 95/96, which would be my graduating class of 2014. I still remember when the Internet used dial up and I remember where I was on 9/11. I'm not sure which generation I really belong to, I think it's more of a fluid concept. I can relate much more to a young millennial than I can an older millennial, and they're in the same generation.
However, my childhood was much more aligned with that of a millennial... I played outside till my parents called me in, and I played simple computer games with windows 95 and a dinosaur computer. I can't exactly relate to the childhood of a Generation Z child...


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Amelia said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. Some people split the generation 95/96, which would be my graduating class of 2014. I still remember when the Internet used dial up and I remember where I was on 9/11. I'm not sure which generation I really belong to, I think it's more of a fluid concept. I can relate much more to a young millennial than I can an older millennial, and they're in the same generation.
> However, my childhood was much more aligned with that of a millennial... I played outside till my parents called me in, and I played simple computer games with windows 95 and a dinosaur computer. I can't exactly relate to the childhood of a Generation Z child...


I think they more commonly split my class of 94/95 actually (that’s why I fall into Z by months and a lot of my friends are Y). Regardless it’s a very stupid division imo. 

Yes I also remember those things, unlike someone born after 1997/definitely 1998 probably wouldn’t remember. 

I also agree with you on the fluidity of generations though. Personally I feel like I generally relate best to people born in the early-mid 90s though, I can see more of a generational difference to 80’s born people but also people born after 2000 for sure, either way though I’d say it usually goes about 10 years either way tbh, ie it would be more difficult to relate to people born before 1985 or 2005 either way with a lot of things...

I agree though overall my childhood was also how you described, so I also think it might be even more difficult in a way to relate my early childhood at least, to a core Gen Z, basically up until I actually started actively using the internet more about midway through middle school by the late 00s, I definitely grew up leaning much more to the Y side. However, I guess my teenage years being from the late 00s on would comparatively have more of Z influence though.

Overall I’d still consider myself late Y though. 

In the end you’re absolutely right though as said, it’s a very fluid concept and so many factors go into that, of course it will always depend on the person, most of all the environment in which you were raised which can vary so considerably...therefore I think it’s always an individual situation really in terms of which generation you would identify with more, these year ranges (which imo should be class ranges), but they should just be general guidelines really anyhow...


----------



## ZeldaFan20

I have a question for @mqg96 @BlueLeaves95 & @Amelia

Which of these two videos I'm going to list to you do you relate better to?






The Y Side of the first video






Or the second video about Z?

I would really like to hear from your own opinions. Also lets try not to talk about cutoff dates or shit like 'most sources say 95 or 2000 so thats why its Z', I just want to hear your HONEST opinion of what you relate better with


----------



## Skeletalz

Your class ends up being of people pretty much exactly your age, save for a few exceptions so I dont see the point in this distinction. Even with the border years theres really no point in complicating things like this. If you say 1995 then people know exactly what you mean, if you say class of 2015 then nobody is going to understand what youre talkng about. 

Keep in mind that youll have older people who graduate later who would end up in different gens if you divided people like this.


----------



## mqg96

OcarinaFan96 said:


> I have a question for @mqg96 @BlueLeaves95 & @Amelia
> 
> Which of these two videos I'm going to list to you do you relate better to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Y Side of the first video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the second video about Z?
> 
> I would really like to hear from your own opinions. Also lets try not to talk about cutoff dates or shit like 'most sources say 95 or 2000 so thats why its Z', I just want to hear your HONEST opinion of what you relate better with


http://personalitycafe.com/generati...graduating-class-not-year-2.html#post21211650

Explained on the link I sent you, also, looking at the Generation X vs. Y video, I believe there's tons of movies and celebrities on the Y side that really belong to X, however, the kid shows and video games from the Y side do belong with Y though. Honestly going by these two videos, I feel like I'm on the Y/Z cusp.


----------



## mqg96

Skeletalz said:


> Your class ends up being of people pretty much exactly your age, save for a few exceptions so I dont see the point in this distinction. Even with the border years theres really no point in complicating things like this. If you say 1995 then people know exactly what you mean, if you say class of 2015 then nobody is going to understand what youre talkng about.
> 
> *Keep in mind that youll have older people who graduate later who would end up in different gens if you divided people like this.*


Remember, it doesn't matter what time or when you were born in. Age is just a number people. The development of the individual person and the level of influence they are in matters the most. What if there's someone let's say born in 1996 who doesn't start school until 2004 instead of 2001, because they maybe had brain problems or something and couldn't pick up on things really fast, had no older brothers/sisters in the family. While you have someone born in 1997 who skipped a grade because he/she was really smart, picked up on things fast at an unbelievably early age, and grew up with older brothers/sisters? Who would relate more to Generation Z then, the 1996 born with brain problems or the 1997 born who was really smart? Classes are much better. Who you grew up with and your influence is better. I'm not saying this applies to the majority of people, but when it comes to the majority of people in the US. Then yes most people born in the early/mid duration of the year will be lumped with people born in the late duration of the previous year. The level that the individual person is at or influence in the person's family is the most important.


----------



## Skeletalz

Tbh a person graduating who has taken a gap year / dropped out for a year / had a job is different from someone who has been a sheltered kid for 12 years.

Things like learning disabilities are a whole other topic thats separated from high school or whatever since people like that get sent to schools that specialize in teaching kids like that.

I kind of see your point, youre focusing on the person while Im focusing on the group as a whole.


----------



## Amelia

OcarinaFan96 said:


> I have a question for @mqg96 @BlueLeaves95 & @Amelia
> 
> Which of these two videos I'm going to list to you do you relate better to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Y Side of the first video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the second video about Z?
> 
> I would really like to hear from your own opinions. Also lets try not to talk about cutoff dates or shit like 'most sources say 95 or 2000 so thats why its Z', I just want to hear your HONEST opinion of what you relate better with



I am definitely on the Y/Z cusp.
My childhood relates to generation Y, but my early adulthood reflects more of generation Z.
When I was younger, I grew up with VHS disney movies, a nintendo 64, the first Xbox, and later in my childhood, the first Wii console. I remember saving up enough money to buy a gameboy so I could play games like Pokemon crystal. I also remember watching old Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon cartoons like RugRats and Recess. I also played outside and had several neighborhood friends. I had a bike and a scooter growing up. My first phone was a bulky flip-phone, which I later traded for a Motorolla Razr. Those phones were the shit back when I was in middle school.

However, now i'm nearly 20 and own an iPad, Macbook pro, and an iPhone. My attention span is shorter and I spend a great deal of time on the internet. I will graduate college in 2 years and be at the mercy of a competitive job market. My future job as a graphic designer will mostly be centered around technology and advanced software.

Not many people can say they were born between 2 generations. I think it's cool that I relate to both. However, I still feel like a generation Y child. None of my actual childhood relates to generation Z, only my early adult/late teenage life.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

mqg96 said:


> Remember, it doesn't matter what time or when you were born in. Age is just a number people. The development of the individual person and the level of influence they are in matters the most. What if there's someone let's say born in 1996 who doesn't start school until 2004 instead of 2001, because they maybe had brain problems or something and couldn't pick up on things really fast, had no older brothers/sisters in the family. While you have someone born in 1997 who skipped a grade because he/she was really smart, picked up on things fast at an unbelievably early age, and grew up with older brothers/sisters? Who would relate more to Generation Z then, the 1996 born with brain problems or the 1997 born who was really smart? Classes are much better. Who you grew up with and your influence is better. I'm not saying this applies to the majority of people, but when it comes to the majority of people in the US. Then yes most people born in the early/mid duration of the year will be lumped with people born in the late duration of the previous year. The level that the individual person is at or influence in the person's family is the most important.


Completely agree!


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Amelia said:


> I am definitely on the Y/Z cusp.
> My childhood relates to generation Y, but my early adulthood reflects more of generation Z.
> When I was younger, I grew up with VHS disney movies, a nintendo 64, the first Xbox, and later in my childhood, the first Wii console. I remember saving up enough money to buy a gameboy so I could play games like Pokemon crystal. I also remember watching old Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon cartoons like RugRats and Recess. I also played outside and had several neighborhood friends. I had a bike and a scooter growing up. My first phone was a bulky flip-phone, which I later traded for a Motorolla Razr. Those phones were the shit back when I was in middle school.
> 
> However, now i'm nearly 20 and own an iPad, Macbook pro, and an iPhone. My attention span is shorter and I spend a great deal of time on the internet. I will graduate college in 2 years and be at the mercy of a competitive job market. My future job as a graphic designer will mostly be centered around technology and advanced software.
> 
> Not many people can say they were born between 2 generations. I think it's cool that I relate to both. However, I still feel like a generation Y child. None of my actual childhood relates to generation Z, only my early adult/late teenage life.


Interesting input. I really relate to a lot of what you’ve described! I think we are in quite a similar position actually…I feel the same way about there being a clear distinction in this way between my childhood and adolescence/early adulthood now (I’m going on 21 btw). Since I have a lot of thoughts on this, I’ll split it into two posts. 

Regarding my childhood, I too grew up being a kid as far back as I can remember in the last years of the 90s 98/99 and then of course mainly in the early-mid 00’s, playing in the outdoors a lot, with my older brother, cousins and friends. The first movies I watched in the cinema that left a big impression on me in childhood were ones like Chicken Run, Spirited Away, Snow Dogs… as for the movies I’d watch with my friends at home those were also mainly a lot of VHS Disney movies from the 90s without CGI or any of that. In fact all these earliest movies I still remember very fondly from growing up were all made without that sophisticated CGI technology they all use these days (I remember that only really took over in the mid 00’s, and I really noticed the difference then. In some ways I still prefer the older techniques, there’s just something nice and nostalgic about their comparative simplicity.)

I also remember a lot of old shows from the 90’s, from reruns and being introduced to them by my older brother/cousins in particular. Not just the kids shows like Rugrats, Magic Schoolbus or Animaniacs (though I loved all those and some other in particular Magic Schoolbus was among my favorites!). Then again I did also really like a few early 00’s kids shows as well, such as (when I was younger), PowerPuff Girls and Teletubbies, then Kim Possible, Lizzie McGuire, That’s So Raven and so on. I guess those shows were quintessentially early 00s rather than 90’s. However, I still think they’re for the most part vastly superior to most of the mainstream kids shows running today, sadly. But as said I also even got into some of the shows really geared more towards teenagers at the time, like Sabrina, Buffy and Dawson’s Creek, then later on the O.C. All of those definitely still bring up a lot of fond memories to me… 

As for computer games, the ones I really got into the most were Zoo Tycoon, the Sims and then the Sims 2. Again in that case, I actually remember how much of a big deal it was when the Sims 2 came out for example, with the graphics being so much improved to actually being fully 3D because in those days that was definitely still not a given as it is now. 

However overall I didn’t really use all that much technology growing up in my core childhood really, definitely not at all compared to so many kids that age you see today. I did play Pokémon and Digimon too, my five years older brother introduced me to them (and gave me his old Tamagotchi haha). But I played with the cards, rather than on a Gameboy. When I finally got a DS I’d mainly play Nintendogs, remember that? Let’s see I never actually got a Wii or Xbox, my brother and I just had a PS2 which we never actually upgraded. Still works fine and I still have all my old SingStar games which I absolutely loved when I was about 10-14, for that generation of PlayStation as well. I’d also play outside a lot, even as a preteen actually. Even up to when we were around 13/14, my friends and I would still occasionally race each other on our bikes and scooters (I had a Razor!), and even once in a while play hide and go seek, and do gymnastics on the monkey bars. I guess we’d be considered “childish” haha in that way. However, looking back I’m really glad, I actually had a long, “proper” childhood and I never spent too much time hunched up in front of various screens (even if I did play the Sims/SingStar/Nintendogs my favorite games that did involve this technology the vast majority of the time I’d play those with friends, rather than alone, as it was always a lot more fun too). Or sometimes I’d make up stories and use programs like KidPix to make drawings to go along with them. So I think I often used technology in a more relatively social/creative way, I’d get much too bored just playing some game by myself for hours trying to beat my own high score or whatever…


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Amelia said:


> I am definitely on the Y/Z cusp.
> My childhood relates to generation Y, but my early adulthood reflects more of generation Z.
> When I was younger, I grew up with VHS disney movies, a nintendo 64, the first Xbox, and later in my childhood, the first Wii console. I remember saving up enough money to buy a gameboy so I could play games like Pokemon crystal. I also remember watching old Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon cartoons like RugRats and Recess. I also played outside and had several neighborhood friends. I had a bike and a scooter growing up. My first phone was a bulky flip-phone, which I later traded for a Motorolla Razr. Those phones were the shit back when I was in middle school.
> 
> However, now i'm nearly 20 and own an iPad, Macbook pro, and an iPhone. My attention span is shorter and I spend a great deal of time on the internet. I will graduate college in 2 years and be at the mercy of a competitive job market. My future job as a graphic designer will mostly be centered around technology and advanced software.
> 
> Not many people can say they were born between 2 generations. I think it's cool that I relate to both. However, I still feel like a generation Y child. None of my actual childhood relates to generation Z, only my early adult/late teenage life.


As I began my adolescence the first phone I got when I was 12 (I guess it was kinda a little outdated even then but my parents didn’t want to spoil me with the newest flip phone haha), was actually even older than yours, it was one of the first original Nokia “brick” phones in fact if you can remember those? You know the ones with the distinctive ringtone and all. Of course it was extremely basic with no camera function, extremely basic even for message storage, though it was pretty neat that you could make your own little ringtones and it had some pretty fun games on it such as Snake! Despite its limited functions I still have good memories of that phone haha. Then I got a Samsung flip phone at the end of middle going into high school, which I also really liked. I still think that flip function was pretty cool! (You know what, I still envy you though for actually getting the Motorola Razr haha! That was my dream phone at that age!). Don’t you think though, the way you could hang them around your belt, the little antennas and they were just more robust and protected the screens that way, I think it was a good design and I kinda miss them in a way in fact. I also still have my old iPod from those days! You know, iPod nano, the shiny blue one, never saw the need to upgrade in the end (though now I also do use Spotify on my phone)…

So anyway, I guess a lot of things on that side of my growing up ie the vast majority of well definitely my childhood but also preteen years I think for the most part was more on the Gen Y side for sure. However I guess there was this change that occurred in the later 00’s, ie my later middle school/beginning of high school years when I guess there started being more of a Z influence with smartphones, much more widespread and faster internet, and the major emergence of the new social media. Although I suppose again I wasn’t personally really up to date with all that, for the most part (once I actually started going on the internet more at all which wasn’t really until middle school), I still preferred MSN, AIM and going on blog/forum based sites. I only got pressured into getting an FB in the end in early ’11 in high school at 16 (though I’ve meanwhile deleted it as after freshman year of college it got to just be an annoyance more than anything). 
For the longest time growing up I had an old Windows PC, which I shared with my brother, but now since the end of high school I do have a basic MacBook. Since the summer of ’13 just before college I also got a basic smartphone. So I mean, I guess from the latter half of my high school years at least, and since being in college of course, having been on social media, having faster internet and getting newer technology I guess I have to admit those recent years of my life have been more and more influenced by the Z side of things as well…

At heart I still consider myself more leaning towards Gen Y overall however. Not only do I definitely consider my core years of growing up firmly more on the Y side, but I think I have more of that mindset as well, in a way. 

At this point I’m going on 21, I’m about halfway through college and more independent than I’ve ever been before, and of course in many ways I’m excited for and look forward to the future. I also do appreciate technological improvement when it’s positive and serves a good purpose. However, haha maybe this is just because I am interested in history in general but I often start reminiscing about the past, I do think some things were better as they were in my childhood, for example in terms of being people less dependent on technology, better shows and music overall, and people’s privacy being more protected. I never fully got into social media ie all the new apps and platforms and whatnot, and I recently deactivated my FB account due to privacy concerns. I’ve also had some bad experiences with my Hotmail and a blog I was writing on back in freshman year of high school, getting hacked and strangers assuming my identity which was actually pretty scary. So privacy and online safety are things I’ve actually come to value and I think especially younger people these days are really not nearly careful enough about. There’s also some other not so positive developments I’ve definitely noticed among the Gen Z trends that have established in these recent years since around 2010. 

I also recently got a part time job working in a bookshop near my college. I’ve always loved reading and actual paper books you can touch, (which is why I never considered getting a Kindle, nor do I have an iPhone or iPad btw since I consider them unnecessary personally), and I think it would be very sad if for example places like that wouldn’t really be around anymore due to Amazon, Kindles etc. While I think blogs and independent media can be really interesting and positive however I also think it’s sad how the internet has kind of devalued traditional media in a sense especially in journalism, newspapers and things like that. So I understand there are definitely also downsides to the new hyper technological developments and more and more connectivity. 

I mean this has even impacted my career choices in a sense, as I’ve always been interested in news, current events and travelling, and I’ve taken some media and journalism courses. However in the end when picking my major I decided to specialise on foreign languages ie Spanish, French and German as I’ve always had a knack for learning new languages, I took a looot of language courses in HS as many as I could and that’s why I’ve decided I probably want to work in translation/tourism or something in that direction. I can’t deny a big consideration of that was in fact career prospects ie there are just more options in that direction whereas journalism these days while I’d still be interested in it is a looot more risky. I still think it’s a shame in a way, as said, the effect the internet has had on journalism and publishing in this way, I have to say…
I guess if you are studying to be a graphics designer however (that’s cool, that’s just like my dad!), new technology could definitely be more of a positive. I guess it really depends on the different career paths, how they are impacted by it. 

Another thing that’s less personal in a sense but something that makes me sad for other people particularly in developing countries is the unnecessary mass production of new technologies, just so that spoiled, greedy, materialistic people may buy the newest model or generation of this or that. For that, you have to consider that millions of people such as miners who work to extract the materials used in a lot of oh so popular Apple products, are gravely exploited and work under horrible threatening conditions, day for day. I have watched numerous documentaries about this and it’s actually extremely sad, to see how the Earth is being polluted and people are being so mercilessly exploited, just so that, for example, more people can have the newest smartphone. So I just think we as privileged people should all be a little more aware of that before trading our still well working and usable gadgets for the newer generation…

I definitely agree with you though that it is kind of interesting and cool to grow up like us ie the classes of kids born btw about late 93-early 97 (ie classes of 2012, my own 2013, 2014, and 2015 or so, which is what I think is really kind of the cusp between Gen Y/Gen Z more or less. I do think it’s definitely nice in a way to be able to identify with and see the perspectives of both.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

BlueLeaves95 said:


> I think they more commonly split my class of 94/95 actually (that’s why I fall into Z by months and a lot of my friends are Y). Regardless it’s a very stupid division imo.


 i think its stupid to divide generations by grdauating classes. Because graduation year and month depends on location.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Wtpmjgda said:


> i think its stupid to divide generations by grdauating classes. Because graduation year and month depends on location.


Ok it does depend however it's fairly almost universal for graduating classes to include the latter half/and earlier half of two different years, in most countries. 

How is it better to split within a class then? What are your arguments for that?


----------



## Wtpmjgda

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Ok it does depend however it's fairly almost universal for graduating classes to include the latter half/and earlier half of two different years, in most countries.
> How is it better to split within a class then? What are your arguments for that?


 I mean the graduating age is different in different countries. In US, people graduating HS at the age of 17/18. But in some countries its 15/16 yearolds. Graduating month are also different in different countries.


----------



## LanceDead13

Wtpmjgda said:


> I mean the graduating age is different in different countries. In US, people graduating HS at the age of 17/18. But in some countries its 15/16 yearolds. Graduating month are also different in different countries.


Well always take in consideration that the rules of one country/region would have won't be the same in other countries. 

Now as for separating by graduating class I'm not 100% sure on how it would work. I'm more for separating by year AND month then just year alone.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

LanceDead13 said:


> Well always take in consideration that the rules of one country/region would have won't be the same in other countries.
> 
> Now as for separating by graduating class I'm not 100% sure on how it would work. I'm more for separating by year AND month then just year alone.


Ok that's interesting, so in what way would you separate it according to months then, and why? 

Like for example, how would you split people born around 1994/1995/1996? I'm curious to know :happy:


----------



## LanceDead13

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Ok that's interesting, so in what way would you separate it according to months then, and why?
> 
> Like for example, how would you split people born around 1994/1995/1996? I'm curious to know :happy:



* *




Well it would be split by when certain things happened. For example lets take 9/11 for example. 9/11 happened in 2001, but that doesn't mean that all of 2001 is a post-9/11 world especially when considering the fact that 9/11 only happened in late 2001 meaning that early-mid 2001 is still pre-9/11. It's a bit odd to say that everyone born in 2001 was born in a post-9/11 world especially if they were born in month before September (being born Jan 16, 2001 is still pre-9/11 for example). But those born in late 2001 would be the ones who born in a post-9/11 world. Everyone already splits 2001 into different culture pieces (2001 pre-9/11 and 2001 post-9/11) so isn't also possible to split those who are born in a certain time of the year? 

For the 1994-1996 born it's usually split by the internet (which the more and more I think about it the more and more the whole splitting because of IE seems sort of dumb, but I digress) IE was released in August 1995 meaning that anything before that such as July 1995 or before is technically pre-IE/Windows 95. It's sort of odd to see when people say 1995 were born after the release of IE (internet Explorer) even though their birthdates would predate the release of IE technically meaning that they would be older than IE itself. Now those born from say August 1995 or later would've been born after the release of IE meaning that that's when the split would take place. Now someone would say something like "But what if people are only 1 day apart from each other? How can they be different?" Well they would be different in the same way that someone from Dec 31, 1994 is supposedly "different" from someone from Jan 1, 1995. Even if they have different year numbers that's all it just is......a different year number. They would be only 1 day apart yet are seen as "different". So if people can split people into groups even if they're just 1 day apart then couldn't they also do that by separating the middle months? I tend to see it as a year can have more than one Gen in it. 1995 could be both Y (Jan-July) and Z (August-Dec). I have seen some websites that put 2 gens in 1 year which lets me know that I'm not the only 1 who sees it this way.

Things that happened within a year that causes the cutoff NEVER happens as soon as the year begins. It usually happens in the middle or late part of the year. IE was released in August 1995 not Jan 1995. 9/11 happened in September 2001 not Jan 2001. Doesn't make much since to separate the entire year when over a majority of the year didn't have these things happen. 7 out of 12 months of 1995 didn't have Internet Explorer released. In 8 out of 12 months of 2001 9/11 didn't happen. So cutting off an entire year based on something that happened until the last few months of that year is odd.

But hey in the end this is just my little view on things. I mean as I've said before no 1 way of grouping Gens will ever be 100% accurate so I doubt my way of viewing would be anymore accurate than say an actual researcher's view. But hey it's just opinion I suppose. Feel free to disregard my way of looking at things.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

OcarinaFan96 said:


> True but Japan still has Gundam!


Haha, true...


----------



## BlueLeaves95

I still haven't seen a strong opposing argument as to why generations should by split just by a single year (unless that is how your graduating class is also split, as in some countries). 

I suppose it may seem more simple/convenient, but apart from that?

You share the most with your same graduating class, so that will always be the better way of defining/splitting Gens, imo...


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I voted yes just because I happen to be of the class of 2012: the most badass year ever!


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I voted yes just because I happen to be of the class of 2012: the most badass year ever!


I think it's 2013 myself :tongue:

But yeah your class is pretty cool too, I have several friends who were in the HS year above including my very best friend, who graduated that year.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

BlueLeaves95 said:


> I think it's 2013 myself :tongue:
> 
> But yeah your class is pretty cool too, I have several friends who were in the HS year above including my very best friend, who graduated that year.


The year of the Apocalypse.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Tetsuo Shima said:


> The year of the Apocalypse.


Haha indeed!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Haha indeed!


I think everybody born after 2012 should be referred to as post-Apocalyptic.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I think everybody born after 2012 should be referred to as post-Apocalyptic.


Haha good idea! :happy:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Haha good idea! :happy:


And everything that happens after 2012 for that matter. Like if somebody retweets something from before 12/21/12 (which, by the way, is my passcode on my brand new iPhone 5), you have to gaze in awe at the pre-Apocalyptic tweet.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Tetsuo Shima said:


> And everything that happens after 2012 for that matter. Like if somebody retweets something from before 12/21/12 (which, by the way, is my passcode on my brand new iPhone 5), you have to gaze in awe at the pre-Apocalyptic tweet.


Lol indeed. :tongue:


----------



## MisterPerfect

BlueLeaves95 said:


> *Imo it doesn't make sense by to split generations by year instead of Graduating Class, this is why:*
> 
> -If anything, people will have more in common "generationally" with people in their graduating class, than people born in the same year as them:
> 
> *-You are most likely to spend more of your time with people in your own school grade*, for sure you will have the vast majority of your school classes with people in your grade level.
> 
> -Therefore you are also more likely to form more of your friendships with people in your grade at school, due to spending more time with them; you will then also have more in common with and form more memories together with the people you consider your friends
> 
> *-Since you're in the same year at school with these people, any educational changes if they occur will apply to the people in your grade as a whole* and you will experience these changes together
> 
> *-If you are already school age then you will also most likely experience major events together,* at least anyone in school at the time is likely to form similar or at least all have memories of such events happening
> 
> *Using my own graduating class of 2013 (born late '94/early '95) as an example, let's see why the current rules for generational division apply so poorly and why they should be changed:*
> 
> -This forum divides the class into two separate generations Y and Z due to a difference of months
> 
> -This means that many of my friends from school and half the people in my grade have been placed in a different generation.
> 
> -I think this is ridiculous when we grew up in such a similar way, spent so much time and were educated all together
> 
> -There were some changes in the courses offered for the final two years at high school at my school, which were introduced beginning from my graduating class on; obviously these applied to everyone in my grade regardless of the year they were born in
> 
> *-Two of the common markers to divide Gen Y/vs Gen Z are the launch of the Internet and having a memory of 9/11, Gen Y is defined as being born before the Internet, and remembering 9/11. *Maybe also remembering the 20th century, using Web 1.0, and a time before 9/11 as well. Let's see why Gen Y and not Z applies better to everyone in my graduating class then:
> 
> *-We were all starting first grade when 9/11 happened, therefore we were all in school at the time and we all *even if we maybe didn't realise the full impact at the time, did *have a memory of this event.* (Personally I also remember a time before it, and even visited NYC and saw the Twin Towers half a year prior to what happened).
> 
> -Virtually everyone in my grade I've discussed this with even if they moved and weren't in my school to begin with at the time not only remembers 9/11 (since regardless of our elementary school we were all beginning K-12 schooling in first grade at the time), but also has at least some vague memories of the end of the 20th century (personally I remember things pretty clearly from the last six months or so of 1999 on).
> 
> -The actual cutoff to be part of my class was being born late August I believe before the 25th of 1995. The release of Windows Internet Explorer '95 was August 24th 1995. I can't remember anyone being born on the last possible day therefore *every single person in my graduating class was born before the release of the Internet to the public.*
> 
> -Furthermore, as far I know everyone in my grade definitely still experienced growing up with Web 1.0. In school we all used slow iMac Windows PCs through elementary and all through middle school. Until halfway through middle school I also had this type of computer at home, with the type of slow internet connection which took several minutes to load websites at a time. I also know a few people in my grade who didn't even get a computer at home at all until they were in middle school (this includes a school friend of mine who was born in summer of '95 one of the youngest people in our grade actually).
> 
> -Additionally for people born in 1995, we were in high school together only with people born in the earlier-mid 90's, the youngest being people born in 1998, no one born later than that was even beginning high school by the time we graduated...
> 
> *N.B.* I'm also aware that there are some countries where people are in fact placed into classes according to the year they were born in, such as in Canada. However, in the vast majority of countries in the world I do think it is done with a summer/autumn cutoff point, where a graduating class will include two different years so I do think this is more applicable to the majority of people.


They dont separate it by graduating class?


----------



## BlueLeaves95

LittleDicky said:


> They dont separate it by graduating class?


Unfortunately not here on PerC and by a lot of definitions. So for example they start Gen Z in the year 1995 which basically splits my graduating class of 2013 and most of my friends and myself into two completely separate generations just because we were born a few months apart (I think this is ludicrous)...But yeah in any case no matter regardless the class, the same applies to the end of X/start of Y etc and other generations, I don't think they should do this in general it doesn't really make sense...


----------



## MisterPerfect

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Unfortunately not here on PerC and by a lot of definitions. So for example they start Gen Z in the year 1995 which basically splits my graduating class of 2013 and most of my friends and myself into two completely separate generations just because we were born a few months apart (I think this is ludicrous)...But yeah in any case no matter regardless the class, the same applies to the end of X/start of Y etc and other generations, I don't think they should do this in general it doesn't really make sense...


So what year were you born?


----------



## BlueLeaves95

LittleDicky said:


> So what year were you born?


I was born in spring of 1995, my graduating class is 94/95 (graduated in 2013). The class they split down the middle between Gen Y and Gen Z...:frustrating:


----------



## MisterPerfect

BlueLeaves95 said:


> I was born in spring of 1995, my graduating class is 94/95 (graduated in 2013). The class they split down the middle between Gen Y and Gen Z...:frustrating:


If it makes you feel better I dont really like how they split up the previous gens. I mean even how they split up 70-90 is a little ridiculous since they all had vastly different culture. Though to be fair 90s was the dying out of 80 culture. I think Gen Z should be like 2000


----------



## BlueLeaves95

LittleDicky said:


> If it makes you feel better I dont really like how they split up the previous gens. I mean even how they split up 70-90 is a little ridiculous since they all had vastly different culture. *Though to be fair 90s was the dying out of 80 culture. I think Gen Z should be like 2000*


I agree with you...at any rate, people born in the 70s shouldn't be grouped with people born in the 90s...they are clearly a different generation (Gen X).

Agreed Gen Z's beginning should definitely be later, though 2000 may be a little late. I'd say around the 1997/1998 or 1998/1999 class...(for reasons I've already mentioned, people born from then on are unlikely to remember the 90s, the millennium and 9/11). However, that is just the beginning of Z, I don't think the true core Gen Z starts until people born in the mid 00s...

Anyway I don't think early 1995-early 1997 is Z. I consider us the last of Y...

Btw in terms of what you said about 90s culture comparing to 80s, I'm curious to know how do you mean that? I guess you were a 90s kid growing up? I can remember the last years of the 90s little bits of 97, some 98 and mostly 99, but not that well (just from the latter half of 99 on is a lot more clear, also, I don't consider that time core 90s at all anymore)... Anyway, I can't compare them to the 80s as obviously I wasn't even born then. So how do you mean that? In terms of life/culture still being a lot less digital? Or the culture itself? (Personally I can't remember any 90s stuff that had 80s influences, but that's because I can only remember the end of the decade which was already a lot more millennial/beginning of 00s influenced...)


----------



## Link1

@BlueLeaves95 But didn't 90's culture seep into early 2000's up until like 2003? Wouldn't that also mean Gen Z truly start with those born in 2003/2004 because they are youngest children to live in a world with modern tech (such as smartphones, faster internet, world wide communication)? And would a child know any real difference in their life before and after 9/11 (especially those not residing in New York)? Also aren't American students taught 9/11 in school, so wouldn't they be taught the impacts on society just by viewing it on T.V.. Where as the student might be given a train of thought to work with. What is the difference between seeing it as a child and learning it as child, since the former cannot fathom to the full extent the implications the event had on society? I'm sure some might know what was going on but most probably wouldn't.

Not saying you are wrong, your reasoning makes sense. Just wanted to see what your opinion is to my above questions.


----------



## Peter

BlueLeaves95 said:


> *Imo it doesn't make sense by to split generations by year instead of Graduating Class, this is why:*
> 
> -If anything, people will have more in common "generationally" with people in their graduating class, than people born in the same year as them:
> 
> *-You are most likely to spend more of your time with people in your own school grade*, for sure you will have the vast majority of your school classes with people in your grade level.
> 
> -Therefore you are also more likely to form more of your friendships with people in your grade at school, due to spending more time with them; you will then also have more in common with and form more memories together with the people you consider your friends
> 
> *-Since you're in the same year at school with these people, any educational changes if they occur will apply to the people in your grade as a whole*  and you will experience these changes together
> 
> *-If you are already school age then you will also most likely experience major events together,* at least anyone in school at the time is likely to form similar or at least all have memories of such events happening
> 
> *Using my own graduating class of 2013 (born late '94/early '95) as an example, let's see why the current rules for generational division apply so poorly and why they should be changed:*
> 
> -This forum divides the class into two separate generations Y and Z due to a difference of months
> 
> -This means that many of my friends from school and half the people in my grade have been placed in a different generation.
> 
> -I think this is ridiculous when we grew up in such a similar way, spent so much time and were educated all together
> 
> -There were some changes in the courses offered for the final two years at high school at my school, which were introduced beginning from my graduating class on; obviously these applied to everyone in my grade regardless of the year they were born in
> 
> *-Two of the common markers to divide Gen Y/vs Gen Z are the launch of the Internet and having a memory of 9/11, Gen Y is defined as being born before the Internet, and remembering 9/11. *Maybe also remembering the 20th century, using Web 1.0, and a time before 9/11 as well. Let's see why Gen Y and not Z applies better to everyone in my graduating class then:
> 
> *-We were all starting first grade when 9/11 happened, therefore we were all in school at the time and we all *even if we maybe didn't realise the full impact at the time, did *have a memory of this event.* (Personally I also remember a time before it, and even visited NYC and saw the Twin Towers half a year prior to what happened).
> 
> -Virtually everyone in my grade I've discussed this with even if they moved and weren't in my school to begin with at the time not only remembers 9/11 (since regardless of our elementary school we were all beginning K-12 schooling in first grade at the time), but also has at least some vague memories of the end of the 20th century (personally I remember things pretty clearly from the last six months or so of 1999 on).
> 
> -The actual cutoff to be part of my class was being born late August I believe before the 25th of 1995. The release of Windows Internet Explorer '95 was August 24th 1995. I can't remember anyone being born on the last possible day therefore *every single person in my graduating class was born before the release of the Internet to the public.*
> 
> -Furthermore, as far I know everyone in my grade definitely still experienced growing up with Web 1.0. In school we all used slow iMac Windows PCs through elementary and all through middle school. Until halfway through middle school I also had this type of computer at home, with the type of slow internet connection which took several minutes to load websites at a time. I also know a few people in my grade who didn't even get a computer at home at all until they were in middle school (this includes a school friend of mine who was born in summer of '95 one of the youngest people in our grade actually).
> 
> -Additionally for people born in 1995, we were in high school together only with people born in the earlier-mid 90's, the youngest being people born in 1998, no one born later than that was even beginning high school by the time we graduated...
> 
> *N.B.* I'm also aware that there are some countries where people are in fact placed into classes according to the year they were born in, such as in Canada. However, in the vast majority of countries in the world I do think it is done with a summer/autumn cutoff point, where a graduating class will include two different years so I do think this is more applicable to the majority of people.


The internet already existed in 93. And was available to the public. At least in the Netherlands, but I'm pretty sure in most of the first world and I know it was too in Brazil, so,... probably also in the USA.

Internet explorer wasn't the first browser. In 93 Netscape already existed.



I fail to see why this is so important, but perhaps I'm too old for it. I was born in 1970, the same year that most webservers consider the year 0.So I actually remember life before the internet.

How exact are these generations anyway? It's a specific date and time that splits generations?


----------



## MisterPerfect

BlueLeaves95 said:


> I agree with you...at any rate, people born in the 70s shouldn't be grouped with people born in the 90s...they are clearly a different generation (Gen X).
> 
> Agreed Gen Z's beginning should definitely be later, though 2000 may be a little late. I'd say around the 1997/1998 or 1998/1999 class...(for reasons I've already mentioned, people born from then on are unlikely to remember the 90s, the millennium and 9/11). However, that is just the beginning of Z, I don't think the true core Gen Z starts until people born in the mid 00s...
> 
> Anyway I don't think early 1995-early 1997 is Z. I consider us the last of Y...
> 
> Btw in terms of what you said about 90s culture comparing to 80s, I'm curious to know how do you mean that? I guess you were a 90s kid growing up? I can remember the last years of the 90s little bits of 97, some 98 and mostly 99, but not that well (just from the latter half of 99 on is a lot more clear, also, I don't consider that time core 90s at all anymore)... Anyway, I can't compare them to the 80s as obviously I wasn't even born then. So how do you mean that? In terms of life/culture still being a lot less digital? Or the culture itself? (Personally I can't remember any 90s stuff that had 80s influences, but that's because I can only remember the end of the decade which was already a lot more millennial/beginning of 00s influenced...)


You might notice there was celebrity popular in the 80s were popular for the 80-90s, and while they were still very popular after that were most relevant in those years. Also there was also themes that transferred over to early 90s as well. As well as that early 90s did seem to have a post 80s feel to it and seem very influenced by a lot of the stuff that happened in the 80s. Most kids from the 90s also can probably name a few celebrities or things that were huge in the 80s even though they did not grow up than. So the 80-90 actually can connect a lot of children with mom and dad on some level.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

LittleDicky said:


> You might notice there was celebrity popular in the 80s were popular for the 80-90s, and while they were still very popular after that were most relevant in those years. Also there was also themes that transferred over to early 90s as well. As well as that early 90s did seem to have a post 80s feel to it and seem very influenced by a lot of the stuff that happened in the 80s. Most kids from the 90s also can probably name a few celebrities or things that were huge in the 80s even though they did not grow up than. So the 80-90 actually can connect a lot of children with mom and dad on some level.


Ah I see what you mean, nice to know. It would have been cool to have been a few years older and have if only from a kid's perspective have experienced that 80s influenced time, I think. 

My parents (they are late Baby Boomers born in the early 60s aka Generation Jones) always talk about the 80s as the time when they were young in their twenties haha. It seems to have been a quite different, but interesting time. 

I also like really like the music from around that time (late 80s-early/mid 90s). Though early 00s will always also be nice and nostalgic for me too, however late 80s/early 90s in particular seems very real and raw (maybe because it was before the introduction of autotune haha). But also just the dominant genres of that time, the rock, grunge and rap music from back then in this time period, seems very good to me and I really like a lot of it.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

What do you think of this? @mgq96 @OcarinaFan96 @oreocheesecake


----------



## mqg96

BlueLeaves95 said:


> What do you think of this? @mgq96 @OcarinaFan96 @oreocheesecake


and guess what... as of 2015, Generation Z is definitely everybody high school aged and younger now. Generation Z starts entering the workforce in 2017, guess who graduates college that year? 1995 born's. Yeah, our opinions on this website isn't changing what the businesses are saying.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

mqg96 said:


> and guess what... as of 2015, Generation Z is definitely everybody high school aged and younger now. Generation Z starts entering the workforce in 2017, guess who graduates college that year? 1995 born's. Yeah, our opinions on this website isn't changing what the businesses are saying.


Yeah, guess so. 
Oh well, at least we can consider ourselves the "elders" of this generation, then.


----------



## IAmBored

I don't have a smartphone. I don't think I need it.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

IAmBored said:


> I don't have a smartphone. I don't think I need it.


Good for you! 
I didn't have a smartphone until starting college, either. 
While I am somewhat used to it by now, I still don't see the absolute necessity and could definitely do without it again.


----------



## California Kid

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Yeah, guess so.
> Oh well, at least we can consider ourselves the "elders" of this generation, then.


Well that depends. With all these sources, there still hasn't been an offical cutoff for the beginning and end of the Millennial and Plural generations. 



mqg96 said:


> and guess what... as of 2015, Generation Z is definitely everybody high school aged and younger now. *Generation Z starts entering the workforce in 2017, guess who graduates college that year? 1995 born's*. Yeah, our opinions on this website isn't changing what the businesses are saying.


That makes no sense. It seems that these businesses aren't aware that people who are Blueleaves's age have been in the workforce for several years now.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

XcrashX said:


> Well that depends. With all these sources, there still hasn't been an offical cutoff for the beginning and end of the Millennial and Plural generations.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense. It seems that these businesses aren't aware that people who are Blueleaves's age have been in the workforce for several years now.


Yeah...well, I guess it will always be a bit unclear where exactly mid 90s born people belong generationally. 
The only thing that is really clear is that we are on the cusp either way. 
In the end I guess it then depends on the individual person to decide which generation they identify with more than the other. 
(Personally, for me that is late Generation Y.)


----------



## oreocheesecake

Yeah I don't get it.. I'm in college but I work as well. I've been working since I was 16. A lot of people my age didn't go to college and started working full-time as soon as they graduated high school. One of my high school friends is 19 and works as a plasterer. Another one is a full-time receptionist and has her own apartment. The workforce is full of 19/20 year olds. Some of them also live alone, surprise surprise.

Here in the UK, you could leave high school at 16 and start working full-time if you wanted to. A lot of people did it.


----------



## ZeldaFan20

XcrashX said:


> Well that depends. With all these sources, there still hasn't been an offical cutoff for the beginning and end of the Millennial and Plural generations.
> 
> 
> 
> *That makes no sense. It seems that these businesses aren't aware that people who are Blueleaves's age have been in the workforce for several years now.*


This. I've been working since age 15 and I'm currently working while attending school. Plus I have tons of friends who are working as interns or didn't go to college and are now working their way up the job ladder. So your right, people my age are firmly within the workforce


----------



## BlueLeaves95

OcarinaFan96 said:


> This. I've been working since age 15 and I'm currently working while attending school. Plus I have tons of friends who are working as interns or didn't go to college and are now working their way up the job ladder. So your right, people my age are firmly within the workforce


Good points, I fully agree!


----------



## oreocheesecake

Happy 2016 everyone.. can't believe I'm 21 this year. My '86-born sister is 30 in November. Can someone slow this time thing down please?


----------



## BlueLeaves95

oreocheesecake said:


> Happy 2016 everyone.. can't believe I'm 21 this year. My '86-born sister is 30 in November. Can someone slow this time thing down please?


Thanks! :happy:

Yeah, same here...will be turning 21 very soon, and my older brother is 25 going on 26...ah how time flies...

Anyway, Happy New Year everyone! :tongue:


----------



## tanstaafl28

@BlueLeaves95

It occurred to me that your idea could actually be incorporated into the existing system as a sort of taxonomic rank, which is how species are broken up in biology, something like: 

Generation timeframe: Early, Mid, Late
Popular Name: Greatest, Baby Boom, GenX, GenY, GenZ, Millennials
Birth Year: 1956 
Graduating Year: Class of (+18 years from birth year)

Mine for example, would look like this: 

Early-GenX, 1970, Class of 1988​
See how easy it would be to drop this in? It would make classification of greatest sociological and cultural impacts to each group easier, and it provides a: "general-to-specific" sort of feel to it.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

tanstaafl28 said:


> @BlueLeaves95
> 
> It occurred to me that your idea could actually be incorporated into the existing system as a sort of taxonomic rank, which is how species are broken up in biology, something like:
> 
> Generation timeframe: Early, Mid, Late
> Popular Name: Greatest, Baby Boom, GenX, GenY, GenZ, Millennials
> Birth Year: 1956
> Graduating Year: Class of (+18 years from birth year)
> 
> Mine for example, would look like this:
> 
> Early-GenX, 1970, Class of 1988​
> See how easy it would be to drop this in? It would make classification of greatest sociological and cultural impacts to each group easier, and it provides a: "general-to-specific" sort of feel to it.


That's an interesting way of seeing it...


----------



## BlueLeaves95

oreocheesecake said:


> Yeah I don't get it.. I'm in college but I work as well. I've been working since I was 16. A lot of people my age didn't go to college and started working full-time as soon as they graduated high school. One of my high school friends is 19 and works as a plasterer. Another one is a full-time receptionist and has her own apartment. The workforce is full of 19/20 year olds. Some of them also live alone, surprise surprise.
> 
> Here in the UK, you could leave high school at 16 and start working full-time if you wanted to. A lot of people did it.


Agreed. Claiming most people only enter the workforce upon leaving college and then using that as part of a basis for defining generations is indeed ridiculous imo...


----------



## tanstaafl28

oreocheesecake said:


> Happy 2016 everyone.. can't believe I'm 21 this year. My '86-born sister is 30 in November. Can someone slow this time thing down please?


Sorry, but I was 24 when you were born, and 16 when your sister was born. Seems like yesterday.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

tanstaafl28 said:


> Sorry, but I was 24 when you were born, and 16 when your sister was born. Seems like yesterday.


Wow yes, time flies!


----------



## PowerShell

Wouldn't your birth year determine your graduating class? Sounds like you're overcomplicating things since birth year is just an earlier date than graduating class.


----------



## oreocheesecake

tanstaafl28 said:


> Sorry, but I was 24 when you were born, and 16 when your sister was born. Seems like yesterday.


Wow.. you're very old, lol.

Just kidding.


----------



## tanstaafl28

oreocheesecake said:


> Wow.. you're very old, lol.
> 
> Just kidding.


It's not the age, it's the mileage. Trust me, when I was your age, I thought 45 was old too. :tongue:


----------

